# What shall I expect, day one, week one, month one?



## 1812overture (Nov 25, 2013)

If separation/divorce comes, there will be appropriate legal paperwork to ensure I am not said to have abandoned my wife or kids. it seems that time may be close.

If it happens, what should I expect on day one? It's fair to assume I'll be the one to leave the house -- so it'll be the first day I don't see my kids when they wake up. Does that go on all month? I may not move into a big enough place to have them, comfortably, stay over the first few days or weeks. Do I have them by what will probably be a pathetic bachelor pad, or just take them out to diner or a movie?

Do I just drop them off at home if I'm the one who does the Church outing carpool on a Saturday? 

I know a relative handful of single guys -- all divorced dads in relationships or a sort. Do I arrange something with them the first weekend I'm out?

I'm not really looking for suggestions as much as I am looking for thoughts on what I need to prepare for. I probably shouldn't buy a twelve-pak the first night I'm in my new place, right?

Edit: I deleted a previous version with a typo. Hopefully, no one responded to that while I was figuring out the tools.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

You really need to find a place that is large enough for them to stay over comfortably otherwise you run the risk that you will not be able to have them overnight and you'll be limited to an evening here or there or a day together.. always having to return them "home". If they don't feel like they have a home with you, you'll become nothing more than a person they visit with once in a while.

No to the outting with the kids and other divorced dads and their kids, you need quality time alone with your kids.

And um.. no to the 12 pack for the first night in your new place, or any other night for that matter.


----------

